# 2015 no power steering



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

Took it in for the anti lock break recall yesterday. Had the oil changed and the 5K service. My wife drove to work this morning and as she got close the steering got tighter and tighter. By the time she got to her parking lot she could not even turn to pull in to her spot. She had to drive to the far end and just leave it. I went to see it and all the fluid was out of the reservoir. Had to call a tow truck. When he pulled it up on the truck all the fluid came running out from under the motor cover and on to the tow bed. Has anyone else had this problem on the 15?


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

Dealer said power steering hose, fitting came loose at the rack that turns the wheels. 3rd one for them on 2015 models. They have reported it and will make it a part of their inspections on 2015's that come in for service. Ask your dealers to check this when you go in for an oil change. Better safe than sorry.


----------

